# How can I build shelf for microwave



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Why are you unwilling to touch the cabinets?

Is the idea of the shelf to avoid using the wall bracket and attaching to the uppers?


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

a cabinet can easily built using a veneer plywood and stain. you will need only (1) sheet... 

stain to match your cherry cabinets and I would screw it up from the bottom into your upper over the stove. You can face the cabinet in solid wood so you don't see the plywood edges.

do you plan to plug the micro into an outlet on the stove?? (leave a notch in the back side of the cabinet large enough to allow the end of the plug through.

rod


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Wife if we possible can last option remove or tamper with cabinets. I dont know what will work that will be strong enough and will balance the mw and fit in space. I was thinking best way to secure it ...(it IS a counter top mw so no vent) but also need ideas because not sure wat will really work.


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

you really shouldn't put a microwave above a stove by simply adding a shelf to put it on, I believe you're supposed to have at least 24" above the stove to prevent a fire. The microwaves you see built in above stove typically have a vent and exhaust fan underneath of them.

If I read your measurements correctly, you'll have 16 1/2" from the bottom of the shelf to the top of the range...which is lower than your cabinets to the countertops.

This house had a similar situation to that you have, no microwave, but two shelves above the stove and no hood. The bottom of the lowest shelf was 18" above the stove and the heat buildup under it was quite intense.

I would suggest buying a nice microwave cart if you have space for it somehow


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would say that if there is enough space from the microwave to the range top after install, I would just go buy a microwave designed to be over the range.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

One of these?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Steeler99 said:


> you really shouldn't put a microwave above a stove by simply adding a shelf to put it on, I believe you're supposed to have at least 24" above the stove to prevent a fire. The microwaves you see built in above stove typically have a vent and exhaust fan underneath of them.
> 
> If I read your measurements correctly, you'll have 16 1/2" from the bottom of the shelf to the top of the range...which is lower than your cabinets to the countertops.
> 
> ...


"Yes you are right read my reply".


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

countertop MWs are for countertops. Over the stove MWs are for over the stove


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Knew a guy who built wood shelf over range for Micro wife was cooking fried chicken went into the other room for 30 seconds about 10 feet from range came back in shelf and kitchen was blazing --Hot grease spattered out of pot and hit the wood need I say more. Was out of the house a month and complete rebuild Kitchen and much smoke damage to entire house. Claim was 50K.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

4911 yes that was what was brought by totry and trouble with controls and switch for oven. shelf right on top of top of oven. AS for using a cart very small kitch thinking of removing kitchen table set and doing a island w/bar stools and drawers to help with storage space. No dont want any fires getting to be that either deal with less counter space or remove cabinets but now that we bought counter top microwave ship has kinda sailed.


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know it's unfortunate, the situation you're in....perhaps you could post a simple floor plan of what you have to work with....or some photos.

The ideal solution would be to take the cabinet down above the stove and modify it or replace it with a shorter one to allow for more space.

I was in the same boat, I left that shelf there for a little while and after a couple of months, I was cleaning under it and noticed the grease buildup and paint chipping.


----------

